# CO2 Atomizer help



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I've recently got an Up atomizer to connect to the outlet of my XP3 filter to get more efficient output of CO2. I just installed it today, and from what I read online, it requires higher pressure to work, so adjusted regulator so that it is at 30psi right now, but still can't seem to see bubbling mist coming from my spray bar. Anything else that I've missed or anything else I can do to check of everything is working properly? Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

May be you are not supposed to have bubbles coming out of the spray bar? Isn't this why they promote Atomizer? If you have CO2 bubble at your spray bar, CO2 is being wasted ?

If the CO2 is added to the water, it has nowhere to go except to dissolve. I would say you are good if your bubble counter is registering gas coming out of your regulator and added to the stream of water flow.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I guess my only way of checking my CO2 level is for me to check the drop checker tomorrow after the CO2 run for a while. Before this I used a ceramic diffuser that acted as a bubble counter as well, so at this point I don't have a bubble counter. But I've read online that streams of fine mist are suppose to come out of the spray bar, but I am not seeing that, so not too sure if I've set up everything correctly.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

When I used it, I had no bubbles coming out.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If bubbles are coming out of the spraybar, the CO2 is not being dissolved. The object of the atomizer is 100% solution, so it's good that you're not seeing bubbles. If in doubt, use a drop checker to check your CO2 levels. Working pressure just gets the atomizer to work, you still have to adjust your needle valve for your bubble rate. Do you have a bubble counter? What's the filter this is attached to and what's its flow rate? Many many things come into play when using pressurized CO2 and how to adjust your injection rate.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I woke up today and the atomizer seems to be workign fine, There is bubbles, but very fine mist and my drop checker is going green. Gonna just fine tune the CO2 levels over time as I decreased the rate of CO2 compared to before just to be on the safe side since the atomizer would be more efficient than the ceramic diffuser I used before.


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Do these atomizers need higher pressure? I think my regulator is set at about 4psi but I could be mistaken.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The atomizers need about 30 PSI to work properly. I always see a fine mist coming out of my lily pipes. I only use the UpAqua atomizers. I strongly suggest getting a bubble counter for your regulator.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Stuart,
I also have the upaqua atomizer. It worked today and by end of today, drop checker was green/yellow. But not fish was gasping and my plants were pearling but my pleco came out of the place it usually hangs out in until an hr after the CO2 turned off, so I think the CO2 level must have been a little too high for the pleco, so I reduced the output by a little bit and will see how thing goes tmr.

I went out to get a bubble counter today but seemed like the aqua medic bubble counter couldn't handle the higher pressured needed for the atomizer. So for now I'll go without the bubble counter and see how things go. Any other bubble counter that you would recommend that would be better than the aqua medic?


CRS Fan said:


> The atomizers need about 30 PSI to work properly. I always see a fine mist coming out of my lily pipes. I only use the UpAqua atomizers. I strongly suggest getting a bubble counter for your regulator.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jiayaw said:


> But not fish was gasping and my plants were pearling but my pleco came out of the place it usually hangs out in until an hr after the CO2 turned off, so I think the CO2 level must have been a little too high for the pleco, so I reduced the output by a little bit and will see how thing goes tmr.


Plecos generally require a slightly highly O2 content than other fish and are generally intolerant of high CO2 content, which is why most of my pleco tanks have moved away from high light/CO2 setups. Some plecos are able to gulp air from the surface, but the situation is still no ideal, depending on the temperature your tank is kept at. Have a look at the breathing/gill movements of the pleco when it comes out (if it does) and if it's very rapid, I'd dial back the CO2 some. Also, it's always advisable to have a nice surface ripple going if you're using CO2. The cost of a bit of CO2 off gassing is a lot cheaper than replacing your fish.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

The pleco did not seem stressed, and the breathing also seemed normal, but just to be on the safe side, I dialed down the CO2 a little bit, and then will just use Excel to supplement the CO2 injection in the tank. That way will have enough carbon without stressing out the plecos. Today I see my pleco back inside it's favourite cave again.


2wheelsx2 said:


> Plecos generally require a slightly highly O2 content than other fish and are generally intolerant of high CO2 content, which is why most of my pleco tanks have moved away from high light/CO2 setups. Some plecos are able to gulp air from the surface, but the situation is still no ideal, depending on the temperature your tank is kept at. Have a look at the breathing/gill movements of the pleco when it comes out (if it does) and if it's very rapid, I'd dial back the CO2 some. Also, it's always advisable to have a nice surface ripple going if you're using CO2. The cost of a bit of CO2 off gassing is a lot cheaper than replacing your fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it wasn't stressed, it might just have been the change that brought him out. As long as he's acting normal, it's all good.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Not meaning to hijack your thread, but since you asked...I have been using the atomizer as well on the output of my Biocube, set so that there is a stream of bubbles all the time. Considering the point is for the atomizer to increase dissolution of the CO2, am I just wasting CO2? Should I dial it back until I have a barely visible amount of bubbles? It is an incredibly fine mist but I have enough going that my tank looks misty when it is going. 

Thanks!
Verkion


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

verkion said:


> Not meaning to hijack your thread, but since you asked...I have been using the atomizer as well on the output of my Biocube, set so that there is a stream of bubbles all the time. Considering the point is for the atomizer to increase dissolution of the CO2, am I just wasting CO2? Should I dial it back until I have a barely visible amount of bubbles? It is an incredibly fine mist but I have enough going that my tank looks misty when it is going.
> 
> Thanks!
> Verkion


I'd dial it down for ascetics, but if your fish are fine then I wouldn't worry.


----------

